# Initial Resolution Tests are in on the EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 15, 2015)

```
Roger at <a href="http://www.lensrentals.com" target="_blank">LensRentals.com</a> has completed his initial resolution tests on the brand new Canon EOS 5DS and EOS 5DS R camera bodies.</p>
<p>The cameras were tested with the Zeiss 21mm f2.8, EF 50mm f/1.4, Zeiss 85mm f/1.4 Otus and Canon EF 300mm f/2.8L IS II. As LensRentals.com found, the EOS 5DS and EOS 5DS R outresolve the Canon EOS 5D Mark III without much issue, although the differences do vary depending on the lens.</p>
<p>Summary from LensRentals.com:</p>
<blockquote><p>Just as it was the Nikon high resolution cameras were released, it will take months of testing and photographer experience to determine which lenses do exactly what with the new cameras. But it’s not a critical thing to know at first. Every lens will provide better on the new cameras, at least in the center of the image. How much of a difference will range from noticeably better, to “wow” depending upon the lens, type of photography, and subject matter.</p>
<p>There are many other things that are going to be as, or more, important to the photographer than absolute resolution. But absolute resolution is always a good thing. And these cameras certainly deliver phenomenal resolution. <em><a href="http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2015/06/canon-5ds-and-5ds-r-initial-resolution-tests" target="_blank">Read the full article</a></em></p></blockquote>
<p><strong> Canon EOS 5DS: <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA5DS.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1119026-REG/canon_0581c002_eos_5ds_dslr_camera.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00T3ERPT8/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00T3ERPT8&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=C3LAZKJCU4IRBJUF" target="_blank">Amazon</a> <strong>Canon EOS 5DS R: </strong><a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA5DS.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a><strong> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1119026-REG/canon_0581c002_eos_5ds_dslr_camera.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00T3ERPT8/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00T3ERPT8&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=C3LAZKJCU4IRBJUF" target="_blank">Amazon</a></strong></strong></p>
```


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 15, 2015)

Same thing happened when Nikon went to 36 MP. _Every_ lens improved from an imatest perspective, not just the best ones.

So this story should surprise no one. Still, I guess it's good to see all those added pixels are indeed in there? 

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 15, 2015)

I _am_ surprised to see the 5DSr outresolve the 5DS on the 'better' lenses he tested. I realize that's exactly what it's designed for, but from everything I've read, it was very, very hard to see differences between the D800 / D800E / D810 unless you hand picked the sharpest aperture.

These results might imply the 5DSr would not be a debatable choice so much as a _clear_ choice for stills, provided its limitations don't punish what you shoot -- moire would still need to be sussed out, of course.

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 15, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> I _am_ surprised to see the 5DSr outresolve the 5DS on the 'better' lenses he tested. I realize that's exactly what it's designed for, but from everything I've read, it was very, very hard to see differences between the D800 / D800E / D810 unless you hand picked the sharpest aperture.



It might be that the 5Ds has a substantially stronger AA filter than the D800.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 15, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > I _am_ surprised to see the 5DSr outresolve the 5DS on the 'better' lenses he tested. I realize that's exactly what it's designed for, but from everything I've read, it was very, very hard to see differences between the D800 / D800E / D810 unless you hand picked the sharpest aperture.
> ...



Some sharpness obsessive who specializes in shooting screen doors and kitchen strainers just threw his laptop across the room at the prospect of that. 

"All those years of waiting -- _for nothing!_"

- A


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jun 16, 2015)

LOL camera fanboys. I barely see anyone's pictures on here. Just talk about technology


----------



## horshack (Jun 16, 2015)

RayValdez360 said:


> LOL camera fanboys. I barely see anyone's pictures on here. Just talk about technology



See circled forum header:


----------



## meywd (Jun 16, 2015)

RayValdez360 said:


> LOL camera fanboys. I barely see anyone's pictures on here. Just talk about technology



Where are yours?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 16, 2015)

RayValdez360 said:


> LOL camera fanboys. I barely see anyone's pictures on here. Just talk about technology



Ok, here's one of my pictures. ;D


----------



## meywd (Jun 16, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> RayValdez360 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL camera fanboys. I barely see anyone's pictures on here. Just talk about technology
> ...



Look at the lovely bokeh


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 16, 2015)

meywd said:


> RayValdez360 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL camera fanboys. I barely see anyone's pictures on here. Just talk about technology
> ...




He only talks about other people talking about gear.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 16, 2015)

RayValdez360 said:


> LOL camera fanboys. I barely see anyone's pictures on here. Just talk about technology



By the way, the only people that need to see my photos are the schools and conferences listed in my signature. They're the only ones that matter to me; the ones that PAY ME MONEY.


----------



## meywd (Jun 16, 2015)

bdunbar79 said:


> RayValdez360 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL camera fanboys. I barely see anyone's pictures on here. Just talk about technology
> ...



but its good to share from time to time


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 16, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> Same thing happened when Nikon went to 36 MP. _Every_ lens improved from an imatest perspective, not just the best ones.
> 
> So this story should surprise no one. Still, I guess it's good to see all those added pixels are indeed in there?
> 
> - A



Totally agree. I'm glad someone like Roger could finally publically explain that higher resolution cannot make photos WORSE. Maybe no improvement but never worse. 

Now for the DR testing. I'd also like to judge first-hand how good the CFA is. I know this test was only to measure resolution, but I am also anxious to see other measurements.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 16, 2015)

meywd said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > RayValdez360 said:
> ...



Alright fine. I'll start sharing in the 1Dx gallery again


----------



## meywd (Jun 16, 2015)

bdunbar79 said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Same thing happened when Nikon went to 36 MP. _Every_ lens improved from an imatest perspective, not just the best ones.
> ...



It will not make them worse, however many find the same lens sharper on FF then on crop, it will be the same when size is reduced but on 1:1 it will look softer over all.


----------



## meywd (Jun 16, 2015)

bdunbar79 said:


> meywd said:
> 
> 
> > bdunbar79 said:
> ...



8)


----------



## TeT (Jun 16, 2015)

I think Roger loves his job.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jun 16, 2015)

Results are quite consistent with what everyone was expected. Just I'd like to see how these Canon cameras combined with Sigma Art lenses compete against Nikon D810 and Sigma lenses.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 16, 2015)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> Results are quite consistent with what everyone was expected. Just I'd like to see how these Canon cameras combined with Sigma Art lenses compete against Nikon D810 and Sigma lenses.


+1 
Or even better in addition with Zeiss Otus. And I'd prefer the tests from Roger, not something coming from DxO or else.


----------



## candc (Jun 16, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> Hjalmarg1 said:
> 
> 
> > Results are quite consistent with what everyone was expected. Just I'd like to see how these Canon cameras combined with Sigma Art lenses compete against Nikon D810 and Sigma lenses.
> ...



he tested the otus 85 and posted the results in the article


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 16, 2015)

candc said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > Hjalmarg1 said:
> ...


Yeah! but not against the D810+Otus. 
That's what I meant: 5DS/R+Otus vs. D810+Otus.


----------



## PureClassA (Jun 16, 2015)

Well then... 9am and I already peed my pants.... cuz I know those are all your lenses...



neuroanatomist said:


> RayValdez360 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL camera fanboys. I barely see anyone's pictures on here. Just talk about technology
> ...


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 16, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Ok, here's one of my pictures. ;D


I just recognized the 70-300L missing here? Still yours?
And with which lens did you take that picture


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 17, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> Well then... 9am and I already peed my pants.... cuz I know those are all your lenses...



Well, not _all_ my lenses, just my prime lenses... 

BTW, sorry about your pants... 




Maximilian said:


> I just recognized the 70-300L missing here? Still yours?
> And with which lens did you take that picture



Hmmm...where did I put that 70-300L? Oh yes, here it is... 





Primes pic taken with the 24-70/2.8L II. Zooms pic taken with 100/2.8L. This reminds me that I need to reshoot the zooms, since I added the EF-M 11-22mm a few weeks ago.


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 17, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > Well then... 9am and I already peed my pants.... cuz I know those are all your lenses...
> ...



Nice collection!


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 17, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Primes pic taken with the 24-70/2.8L II. Zooms pic taken with 100/2.8L. This reminds me that I need to reshoot the zooms, since I added the EF-M 11-22mm a few weeks ago.


Thank you


----------

